# Looking for Wing Chun training in or near Jackson, Michigan



## Svance (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,  My friend and I are interested in training in Wing Chun. We are on low incomes (minimum wage jobs) so we can't afford classes costing $100 or more a month per person and being locked in for a year contract. We would be interested in training  once or twice a week depending on days and times. Thank you for your time... Thanks Steven


----------



## FSMO (Feb 27, 2016)

Svance said:


> Hi,  My friend and I are interested in training in Wing Chun. We are on low incomes (minimum wage jobs) so we can't afford classes costing $100 or more a month per person and being locked in for a year contract. We would be interested in training  once or twice a week depending on days and times. Thank you for your time... Thanks Steven


Steven,
What background do you have in martial arts?  I live in Jackson as well. I have studied JKD and FMA.


----------



## Svance (Feb 28, 2016)

FSMO said:


> Steven,
> What background do you have in martial arts?  I live in Jackson as well. I have studied JKD and FMA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mograph (Feb 28, 2016)

Have you checked out the Wing Chun forum here, under Chinese Martial Arts?


----------

